# How to translate ''to'' in Finnish?



## kakamme

In the Finnish language how do you translate ''to'' when it is followed by a verb? For example in English we can say ''this car is difficult to drive'' or ''I work to live'', how do you translate these two sentences in Finnish?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

This car is difficult to drive. = It's difficult to drive this car.
_Tätä autoa on vaikea ajaa. _Or: _Tämän auton ajaminen on vaikeaa._

I work to live.
_Teen työtä pysyäkseni hengissä._

Finnish is not related to English and therefore all manner of structures are used that may appear odd to anyone not versed in them.


----------



## Hakro

In English to + verb usually means the infinitive form of the verb. This car is difficult to drive = _Tämä auto on vaikea ajaa_.

"I work to live" is a different case, and it can be expressed also "I work for living". In Finnish we say _Teen työtä elääkseni_.


----------



## kakamme

Okay, now that's clear, thanks for your help.


----------

